
How to Hustle SXSW for Fun & Profit - dmor
http://www.daniellemorrill.com/2012/02/how-to-hustle-sxsw-for-fun-profit/
======
sivers
If anyone's interested, I did my take on how to get the most out of SxSW,
here:

<http://sivers.org/sxsw>

But the best part is that I crowd-sourced the question out to all my musician
clients (+ friends like Tim Ferriss and some record label people) - and they
all contributed their opinion on video. All these are linked in the post, too.

(I curated it, so the ones in the post there are the best of the best. At very
least, click the "Big Kenny" one.)

It's very musician-centric, but maybe you'll find it useful.

~~~
larrykubin
I was a volunteer at SXSW and watched your talk a couple of years ago (used to
live in Austin). Loved it.

Personally, my favorite part of SXSW is after the Interactive portion is over
-- just kicking back and enjoying the concerts at the music festival.

------
jacques_chester
I'm exhausted just reading it.

~~~
dmor
Sorry, wasn't written for normal tldr blog consumption but so many people were
telling me to blog it I wanted to share.

tldr version: calendar is fluid, RSVP to everything, every person is an
opportunity, don't forget you're there to get leads, brand plays, take care of
your team

~~~
jacques_chester
I wasn't referring to the amount of content or its complexity. I meant it
sounds like an exhausting time.

I have a brother-in-law who loves that stuff. But it's not for me; I have too
much of my father in me.

------
cm127
> If you are going to get ridiculously drunk, and especially if you are
> considering using substances that the United States considers illegal,
> PLEASE DON’T WEAR YOUR COMPANY TSHIRT. It is every PR person’s nightmare.
> Please just no.

These are really great tips for keeping it both casual and professional.
Finding that balance is important at events like SXSW. I wish I was going this
year.

------
abcd_f
Tangentially related - Sketchnote Guide to Speaking at SXSW

[http://dribbble.com/shots/448947-Sketchnote-Guide-to-
Speakin...](http://dribbble.com/shots/448947-Sketchnote-Guide-to-Speaking-at-
SXSW/attachments/27853)

------
thwest
SXSW: making Austin more dynamic, one decaled SUV at a time

------
pigs
"I love breakfast burritos"

Just a tip: we call them breakfast tacos.

------
adrianparsons
Really really important note: there are no 'breakfast burritos' in Austin,
only breakfast tacos.

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/10/dining/10united.html?pagew...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/10/dining/10united.html?pagewanted=1)

~~~
cwilson
Also really important to note: breakfast tacos are amazing, and far superior
to burritos. Just go visit Torchy's Taco's while you're in Austin, and you'll
understand.

------
felixchan
Great tips Danielle! Wish I had this last year when I went to SXSW!

------
yuhong
Related: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3530760>

------
jc123
After loading, article disappears on an ipad. (unable to investigate right
now)

~~~
dmor
willfix

------
JamesMck
Nothing new that already had not been said a million times before. oh wait,
there's the obligatory use of profanity to make it seem "cool". Lame attempt
to gain attention, even more lane posting it to HN.

~~~
dmor
It probably has all been _said_ before, but doing it is harder. And lot's of
first-time entrepreneurs haven't heard it. Lame being jaded on HN

~~~
JamesMck
wait...so an opinion that conflicts with your pov is branded as "jaded"? how
mature of you...

~~~
dmor
No, a jaded opinion is branded jaded. Obviously I don't agree with your
opinion, or I wouldn't have spent an hour writing an email to the 500 startups
mentors and founders. This is what HN was for, helping startups with
contributions to the community. This is what I have to offer, take it or leave
it - but clearly the votes indicate there is some value here.

------
gnu8
What the hell is this crap?

------
jpegleg
Beautiful writing, almost too beautiful. But please, take it as a compliment.
Its perhaps a little too specific of a topic, may I suggest you team up with a
someone more technical than yourself? I'm trying to do the same with my design
because I think remote collaboration is brilliant. Cheers~

